# Colson Bullnose colors



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2022)

So I've done a search on here and through the scant literature I have on these and can't find anything that list the factory colors. Anyone have any '41 Firestone literature that calls out the available colors for the Bullnose? Here are the only color comos I'm aware of. The brown bike I'm suspicious of. I believe this is the same one that turned up at Memory lane seven or eight years ago and was found out to be a weathered repaint. BTW if anyone knows of a boys Super Cruiser for sale I may be interested. Please contact me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com. Thanks for any help, Shawn


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 30, 2022)

Maroon and beige was an option.


----------



## Vinz (Dec 6, 2022)

Love , that red and grey color combo  😍


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Venice original (Dec 15, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1746242



love this bike if it’s ever for sale . I have 4 bullnoses


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2022)

Venice original said:


> love this bike if it’s ever for sale . I have 4 bullnoses



How about posting some pics?


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 15, 2022)

Beautiful examples!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2022)

Venice original said:


> love this bike if it’s ever for sale . I have 4 bullnoses



Unfortunately, she's paired up along with her sister's Shelby, so I don't see her going anywhere. Thanks for the interest tho!









						Reunited and it feels so good..... | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

As the story goes, these two lovely ladies were purchased for sisters long ago, only enjoyed for a handful of rides, then put away and forgotten for decades. They were found in an estate sale in New Mexico ,then split apart as one left to start a new life in sunny California while the other...




					thecabe.com


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 16, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So I've done a search on here and through the scant literature I have on these and can't find anything that list the factory colors. Anyone have any '41 Firestone literature that calls out the available colors for the Bullnose? Here are the only color comos I'm aware of. The brown bike I'm suspicious of. I believe this is the same one that turned up at Memory lane seven or eight years ago and was found out to be a weathered repaint. BTW if anyone knows of a boys Super Cruiser for sale I may be interested. Please contact me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com. Thanks for any help, Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1742502
> 
> ...



According to another poster of these docs @npence , The boys colors where Blue lIght Blue and white/ red silver and white/ maroon tan and white. The girls came in the blue light blue and white/ dark green and light green and white/ Tan, Brown and white.


----------



## kreika (Dec 16, 2022)

My Blue, Lite Blue and White 41. Great riding bikes!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2022)

kreika said:


> My Blue, Lite Blue and White 41. Great riding bikes!
> 
> View attachment 1752223



Something just like this would scratch my itch! Still looking for one of these. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 16, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Something just like this would scratch my itch! Still looking for one of these. Thanks, Shawn



Same for me.  Been looking for a girls super cruiser for a while but finally gave up and bought the grill tank cushioner that recently popped up.


----------



## Venice original (Dec 17, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> How about posting some pics?


----------



## Venice original (Dec 17, 2022)

this is a couple of them i will post the others when i take a pic. the maroon one was my grandfathers and i have the light


----------



## kreika (Dec 18, 2022)

@Freqman1 In the ads posted, I notice none have drop stands. Yet most that have posted pics, do have drop stands. Mine personally has the side stand. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## kreika (Dec 18, 2022)

Mine is also equipped with some lesser seen options. Personalized name plate on top bar. Brake actuated tail light. Speedo, because if you’ve played with these bikes front suspension system you know why. Deluxe Torrington pedals.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2022)

So this one has no rhyme or reason. Colson started using side stands in 1938 on their high end bikes. As you've noticed all the '41 ads show sidestands not only one the top models but at least down to second tier as well. Most, if not all, of the Imperials and Clippers I've come across have side stands while it seems a lot of the Firestone bikes have drop stands. I can't see where this would have been an economic advantage. The Firestone bikes were typically a cheaper bike so maybe they just used up the remainder of their dropstands on the Firestone products and when they ran out started using side stands. All pure conjecture on my part but one way to test this theory is to compare serial numbers and see if only the later bikes have dropstands? Of course with the passage of time its impossible to know if the stands on some bikes were not changed out over the years. Those are my ramblings on the subject...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 23, 2022)

.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 24, 2022)

This one was @ Hershey in 2018, I don't remember the price but I think it was only like $900? Not sure if the paint is origial or not.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 25, 2022)

I have an original men's super cruiser, but was house painted over like 6 times. Im finally getting it all done. And I also have a women's Firestone cruiser. I all original, except for new tires . I did an oxalic acid dip. Came out good from what it once looked like!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 25, 2022)

Here's a piece of advertisment that states the colors these came in might help you out!


----------

